# Favourite music



## fishkeeper (14 Jun 2009)

Hi all

I was wondering what bands and genres of music we all listen to?

I'm personally a rock person (including indie rock, alternative rock). 

Favourite bands include The Killers!!!!, Coldplay (top 2  )

Please post bands and genres


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Jun 2009)

I'm one of those that likes all kinds of music if it is good.

Mainly into guitar style music. Loads of Indie, rock and metal in my collection.

Favourite bands - Marillion, Rush, Megadeth, Maiden.

I'm also a big Mark Knopfler fan 

AC


----------



## Nelson (14 Jun 2009)

hi,
like all sorts myself.

favourites though are massive attack,portis head and morcheeba.


----------



## rawr (14 Jun 2009)

*!*

I'm also one of those people who likes literally all kinds of music (within reason) and listens to everything! 

I pretty much just listen to mainsteam stuff though.

My most listened track on iTunes is ''I'm Not Gonna Teach Your Boyfriend How to Dance with You" by Black Kids.


----------



## Joecoral (14 Jun 2009)

I'm loving Breaking Benjamin at the moment, but I like a lot of stuff
Mostly rock/metal/punk etc, but I like some dance music and some r'n'b type stuff


----------



## Garuf (15 Jun 2009)

Ahhh music, how it calms the savage beast. In most played order my top 5 are:
Every time I die
Gallows
Cancer bats
Alexisonfire
and in joint 5 are The Suicide File and Pig Destroyer.


----------



## flygja (15 Jun 2009)

I'm a rock/grunge/metal/punk sorta guy too. Metallica, Green Day, Coldplay are some of my favourites.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Jun 2009)

MGMT and Empire of the Sun right now.

I'm with nelson too.


----------



## TDI-line (15 Jun 2009)

I prefer old skool garage and rave, and some of the modern dance ones   

But also like old classics from The Police and Rolling Stones.


----------



## a1Matt (15 Jun 2009)

Love a bit of everything, but in any given month I tend to listen to loads of one genre. The flavour of the month right now for me is the 'soul 4 sale' set of mixes here: http://imdownbylaw.blogspot.com/ for those that love 'digging in the crates' for old tracks these tracks are superb  8)


----------



## samc (15 Jun 2009)

im pretty much into most things apart from hamster music


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Jun 2009)

i too like everyting except rap and rave (oh god, that sounds like another genre  )
Mostly indie though


----------



## AdAndrews (15 Jun 2009)

Bit of everything really, atm its Enter Shakiri Juggernauts, Empire of the sun- we are the people, and black eyed peas-boom boom pow.. the only thing i wont listen to is Ndubz


----------



## JamesM (15 Jun 2009)

Bluegrass


----------

